# Using Coconut Cream



## Seventeen Soaps (Apr 25, 2012)

When using coconut cream in place of water do you calculate the fat in the cream into the lye calculator and if so how much do you allow for it?

I have soaped for a long time adding powdered coconut milk in after trace but my grocery store had cans of cream on sale so I thought I would give it a go instead.


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl (Apr 25, 2012)

The only time I purchased a canned coconut cream I got it home to find out it was not what I expected. It was a mixture containing sugar and I don't remember what else, not just coconut cream. I used it, did not make any adjustments to my recipe, I don't remember having problems with it although I was concerned that it might speed up trace because of the sugar. After that I was careful to look for 100% coconut milk.  I was just not comfortable with the idea of using it again.


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks KFG!  
The can says 75% coconut extract, water and stabilizers.  
I do also have canned coconut milk but wasn't concerned about the amount of fat in that.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 26, 2012)

I used to not calculate the fat in coconut milk but now I do.  I figured it out the last time I subbed coconut milk for water and it effectively increased my superfat from 8% to 15 or 16%.  That's enough to be meaningful.


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks Judy.  How did you work out the saponification number or did you just decreased your superfat level?


----------



## judymoody (Apr 26, 2012)

I used coconut oil in my recipe so I just took the number of grams of fat listed on the coconut milk can and subtracted that from my coconut oil amount in my recipe.  Then I ran it through soapcalc at the superfat that I wanted.

Make sense?


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Apr 26, 2012)

It sure does, thank you!  Don't know why I thought it would be different to coconut oil...the cold snap must have gotten to my brain. LOL


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't adjust but I split the liquid and use water as well.  :wink:


----------



## TeriDk (Apr 28, 2012)

Seventeen Soaps said:
			
		

> I do also have canned coconut milk but wasn't concerned about the amount of fat in that.



I used the 'cream' (I guess) from a can of coconut milk for salt soap not realizing there's water in the bottom of the can for 1/2 half of the water.  Will this be ok, ya think.


----------



## Seventeen Soaps (Apr 29, 2012)

TeriDk said:
			
		

> I used the 'cream' (I guess) from a can of coconut milk for salt soap not realizing there's water in the bottom of the can for 1/2 half of the water.  Will this be ok, ya think.



So the milk was separated?  My coconut milk was all mixed together so it sounds like maybe your can was sitting for a while.   I don't think it should matter unless it didn't smell or look right.  Maybe you can just test the soap as it is curing and see how it goes.


----------



## Pilar (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm interested in this, I want to do an experiment for a total soap coconut. (My english is bad but I'll explain)
Respect SF in soaps whith coconut cream:
The greatest risk in this experiment is the use of the cream that also gives me an alternative to be examined carefully as I can play with the SF and through it and so I did not risk it up SF when using a added fat and would not be considered in the calculator, in this way could leave SF to 0% and the cream itself supply the rest. Now the problem would be the amount for which it offered the SF.
First: I think I can adjust with a box of 200 grams of cream the total fat necessary to obtain the SF to 15/20% for coconut soap bar total weight of 1000 grams and only coconut oil (1000 grams) and that 60% of 200 grams of fat is 120 grams
Considering that 1000 grams, the SF to 12% would be: 120 grams (which are free oils that would be):
So for a 1000 gram bar soap I would need 120 grams of fat laying boxes that have 200 grams but is 60% fat (60% of 200 gms: 120 grams) and 40% is water that I to use along with the coconut milk and natural coconut water to replace as water because they are dissociated and is easy to drain the field, so I have 12% of SF.
I think the coconut milk add as replacement water it already has its fat, so I already have a SF of 15 or so and the calculator would have to put SE to 0%. If I want to risk more, could rise to 5% in the calculator and would be 20% of total SF (always would be less as the cream for more than slinks always have water).
Water: 67.62 gms
Fat: 23.84 grams (saturated: 21.14 gms)
http://www.botanical-online.com/coco_propiedades_leche_de_coco.htm
Coconut water x 100 gms
Water: 94.99 gms
Fat: 0.20 gms
http://www.botanical-online.com/coco_propiedades_agua_de_coco.htm


----------

